# 8 days in Ca. Rock/What to See



## robert wranovics (Mar 12, 2005)

We have 8 days after leaving the NWMontana area.  Should we go to Glacier Park and head up the east side of Banff/Jasper or go the western route and stay at some of the other Ca. National Parks along with Banff & Jasper, or make a bee-line to J/B.  

We have a 25 ft. RV. Can you fill us in the favorite Campsites with great views.  Also love shorter trails (1-6 miles round-trip)  

Thank you.


----------



## Gary B (Mar 13, 2005)

8 days in Ca. Rock/What to See

Hi Robert, welcome to the forum, 8 days will be used up real fast visting Glacier/Waterton and then going to Banff & Jasper, also on the way to Banff from Watertom this route (Alberta 22 to AB 541 to AB40) will take you thur some spectacular scenery, all have great campgrounds and all have hiking trails. Have a great trip.     :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve: 
PS One of our favorite campgrounds is Mosquito Crek about 15/20 north of Lake Louise, AB.


----------



## robert wranovics (Mar 13, 2005)

8 days in Ca. Rock/What to See

Thank you for the info.


----------



## janicenlarry (Mar 18, 2005)

8 days in Ca. Rock/What to See

I vote the Glacier Natl route. :laugh:


----------

